# San Diego Force FC ???



## avh (Nov 27, 2016)

From the Arsenal FC San Diego Website ...

"San Diego Force FC Tryouts (Formally Arsenal FC San Diego) ..."  https://www.4sranchsoccer.com/competitive-teams.html

Anybody know anything about the name/affiliation change?


----------



## Hired Gun (Nov 27, 2016)

avh said:


> From the Arsenal FC San Diego Website ...
> 
> "San Diego Force FC Tryouts (Formally Arsenal FC San Diego) ..."  https://www.4sranchsoccer.com/competitive-teams.html
> 
> Anybody know anything about the name/affiliation change?


Must have been gobbled up by Force Soccer Club (main branch - De Anza "Force"...)  If this is the case great quality club up North.


----------



## Sped (Nov 27, 2016)

Hired Gun said:


> Must have been gobbled up by Force Soccer Club (main branch - De Anza "Force"...)  If this is the case great quality club up North.


While that may be, it's just a name when they're 300+ miles away.


----------



## boltman42 (Nov 29, 2016)

Sped said:


> While that may be, it's just a name when they're 300+ miles away.


I agree, I doubt any affiliation with a No Cal club as it would be just a name.  Probably just getting away from the Arsenal tag.  They have a good nucleus of coaches over there however.


----------

